# is it my pitutiary or thyroid???



## mope (Apr 12, 2012)

After years of being on synthroid I finally found an endo who doesn't ride the Tag train. For the first time ever I had labs run. This is after 1 month on nature-throid...

T3 free = 6.00 high end
TSH=2.45. Normal range
T4free=.77. Low

My endo jus upped my dosage to a compounded thyroid (from 1 1/2 grains to 2 grains) & gave me some progestro-testo cream (my estrone was thru the roof). I read that low T4 with reg tsh was indication of pituitary gland problems?? When I asked endo bout high t3 he said naturethroid cld cause that. Am really new to this any help is appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mope said:


> After years of being on synthroid I finally found an endo who doesn't ride the Tag train. For the first time ever I had labs run. This is after 1 month on nature-throid...
> 
> T3 free = 6.00 high end
> TSH=2.45. Normal range
> ...


What it means to me is that FT4 is naturally pushed lower if the patient is on T3. This is normal and natural when taking T3 and should not be of a concern.

What is a concern is if the FT3 gets too high. But your TSH should still come down a bit. If we had ranges to go with those results, it would be very helpful as different labs use different ranges.


----------

